# ? Interesting, Is it what he says?



## saladshooter

Local pickup in Jersey..



 

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=382021650715


----------



## Balloontyre

Done


----------



## ricobike

I think there are going to be some shocked people on this thread .


----------



## gymmanager

Yikes, someone got a really cool bike on the cheap!


----------



## saladshooter

Was this really a Huffman Firestone Streamline?
@37fleetwood


----------



## Krakatoa




----------



## XBPete

Done... Ima happy camper


----------



## Krakatoa

Go get it now!!!!

Phew at least a Caber got it, I was worried we all dropped the ball!! Congrats XBPete!!


----------



## XBPete

I pick it up at 1:00 tomorrow afternoon,,,,

PSYCHED!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick

Sick 'em Pete, what a score bud!


----------



## Fltwd57

And there you have it, boys and girls.. Solid proof that even prewar Huffys are basically worthless! 

Jk.. Nicely done Pete! Love the Spiegel badge.


----------



## XBPete

Gracias for the coolness of kind words! lol

Seller is the nephew of original owner, was stored in a dry basement, will be about 14 hour drive tomorrow down and back but,,, 

Finally have something neat for JD's Sunday thread eh?


----------



## fordmike65

:eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek:


----------



## catfish

XBPete said:


> I pick it up at 1:00 tomorrow afternoon,,,,
> 
> PSYCHED!




Why wait? Go get it now!!!!!


----------



## fordmike65

catfish said:


> Why wait? Go get it now!!!!!



He better, cuz I just reserved the next flight to Jersey with $249 cash in my hot lil hand


----------



## Krakatoa

I'm with Catfish, ditch work, gas up the ride and go now!!!! Camp on their lawn if you have to. Also make sure and tell the seller to check the ID of anyone else who shows up, could be some more local XBPete impersonators lurking!!! (fordmike65eek:





Gotta go now I've an errand to do....


----------



## catfish

I hate to say it, but I bet there are people out there thinking of ways to get this bike before he gets to it.


----------



## scrubbinrims

Crazy why some non-bicycle folks list these bikes with such a low BIN...why not put your price to start it and let it take off or not? Crazy.
Congrats and I'm in the camp of moving up your pickup and get the seller on the phone ASAP.
Chris


----------



## XBPete

Been on the phone with the seller, know his digits, address, me leaving now puts me in Albany at bug out time and into the area well after dark...

I know the snake routine of some folks all too well....


----------



## kccomet

i agree get it now or at least earlier. the seller didnt know what he had, but i bet he does by now. as we speak ,hes getting offers. lets hope hes a man of his word and honors your deal...congrats


----------



## fordmike65

kccomet said:


> i agree get it now or at least earlier. the seller didnt know what he had, but i bet he does by now. as we speak ,hes getting offers. lets hope hes a man of his word and honors your deal...congrats



Boarding the plane now. Should touchdown in Newark at about 6:15pm...


----------



## 37fleetwood

saladshooter said:


> Was this really a Huffman Firestone Streamline?
> @37fleetwood



well...
short answer, yes.
long answer is that it's actually a composite of at least two bikes. one of them (frame and fork) was a 1938 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme.
the other appears to have been some sort of Spiegel Airman. 
now, I suppose we should talk about value. a 38 Supreme frame and fork will usually push $500-$700 or so. add in the other half and this was a good enough deal. 
the problem is, all the parts that are missing from the Huffman half are hard to find and expensive. a complete bike in maybe 5-7 condition will bring $3000 or so, sliding either way based on condition. 
on this one, you'll have to find these parts, which will take some time, and when done, you'll be at or above what you could have spent buying a decent complete original. remember, a tank is $800 and the chain guard is $700, and that's just a few of the parts. the reflector is going to cost over $200, you're pushing $2000, and that's just those three parts!
so, congrats on the score, I love seeing these come out and love when someone is excited about saving it. if I can help let me know. my advice, ride it as is while you gather and replace parts, and enjoy it for what it is, and where you are at all times, they're really great bikes.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick

Pete, if you don't end up with this bike, I'll be pissed for you dude.


----------



## XBPete

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Pete, if you don't end up with this bike, I'll be pissed for you dude.




Yah... was on phone with Crazy Dave when it was listed,,, just hit BIN since I am close enough and or could have gotten my brother in law to pick it up tonite after work,,,

Loved the lines on these bikes ever since I first saw them here,,,, great style and from what I read, a great ride!

Will be nice to share its company for a while, and if I get there and it's gone,, would be a bad scene if I found who snagged it and ran into them at Copake or elsewhere...

Told the seller I could drive tonite but would not be there until after 10 PM.... and that is right near my bed time....


----------



## XBPete

37fleetwood said:


> well...
> short answer, yes.
> long answer is that it's actually a composite of at least two bikes. one of them (frame and fork) was a 1938 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme.
> the other appears to have been some sort of Spiegel Airman.
> now, I suppose we should talk about value. a 38 Supreme frame and fork will usually push $500-$700 or so. add in the other half and this was a good enough deal.
> the problem is, all the parts that are missing from the Huffman half are hard to find and expensive. a complete bike in maybe 5-7 condition will bring $3000 or so, sliding either way based on condition.
> on this one, you'll have to find these parts, which will take some time, and when done, you'll be at or above what you could have spent buying a decent complete original. remember, a tank is $800 and the chain guard is $700, and that's just a few of the parts. the reflector is going to cost over $200, you're pushing $2000, and that's just those three parts!
> so, congrats on the score, I love seeing these come out and love when someone is excited about saving it. if I can help let me know. my advice, ride it as is while you gather and replace parts, and enjoy it for what it is, and where you are at all times, they're really great bikes.





Thanks so much for the input Scott, I will get pictures, numbers, etc on Friday, your expertise and inputs for the project coming will be most welcome and appreciated


----------



## Euphman06

Damnit damnit damnit....close to me lol

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65

fordmike65 said:


> Boarding the plane now. Should touchdown in Newark at about 6:15pm...



Ok...just now landed & waiting for UBER to pick me up. No luggage or hotel room to worry about. Just a snatch & grab, then a Red-eye back to LAX. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Bikermaniac

Damn!!! what a steal.


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Havent you learned the last time this crap happened! Dont post the bike until its in your hands.


----------



## bikewhorder

37fleetwood said:


> well...
> short answer, yes.
> long answer is that it's actually a composite of at least two bikes. one of them (frame and fork) was a 1938 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme.
> the other appears to have been some sort of Spiegel Airman.
> now, I suppose we should talk about value. a 38 Supreme frame and fork will usually push $500-$700 or so. add in the other half and this was a good enough deal.
> the problem is, all the parts that are missing from the Huffman half are hard to find and expensive. a complete bike in maybe 5-7 condition will bring $3000 or so, sliding either way based on condition.
> on this one, you'll have to find these parts, which will take some time, and when done, you'll be at or above what you could have spent buying a decent complete original. remember, a tank is $800 and the chain guard is $700, and that's just a few of the parts. the reflector is going to cost over $200, you're pushing $2000, and that's just those three parts!
> so, congrats on the score, I love seeing these come out and love when someone is excited about saving it. if I can help let me know. my advice, ride it as is while you gather and replace parts, and enjoy it for what it is, and where you are at all times, they're really great bikes.



Those head badges are riveted on and those darts look original from here. I wouldn't be shocked if this bike isn't almost the same as when it left the factory. It seems possible Huffman was selling low end models to Spiegel.


----------



## 37fleetwood

bikewhorder said:


> Those head badges are riveted on and those darts look original from here. I wouldn't be shocked if this bike isn't almost the same as when it left the factory. It seems possible Huffman was selling low end models to Spiegel.



whatever makes you happy...


----------



## 37fleetwood

bikewhorder said:


> Those head badges are riveted on and those darts look original from here. I wouldn't be shocked if this bike isn't almost the same as when it left the factory. It seems possible Huffman was selling low end models to Spiegel.


----------



## rustjunkie

The badge does look like it's been on there for some time, and you can see it was on when the bike was repainted red. 



 

I'd say the darts were bought as an up-fix decal kit at a bike shop.


----------



## rustjunkie

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1952-guaranty-bicycle-supply-catalog.83499/


----------



## 37fleetwood




----------



## fordmike65

37fleetwood said:


>



Thought those darts looked familiar


----------



## 37fleetwood

fordmike65 said:


> Thought those darts looked familiar



yeah, Huffman used them on all of their factory mis-badged house paint bikes...
of course you should check with the new Huffman expert.


----------



## rustjunkie

Were Firestone Dayton/Huffman (whatever the correct term is) badges riveted or screwed on?


----------



## XBPete

In my hands.. 875 miles......Just got in,

It was house painted and the darts are decals, crappy pinstriping was my indicator on the fenders that at the least, they were housepainted

It was an original owner, not original finish and was repainted many years ago, the badge was not removed and is riveted on


----------



## rustjunkie

XBPete said:


> In my hands.. 875 miles......Just got in,




Congrats! Man I bet you're wiped out. 
When you get a chance, measure the hole spacing on the badge?


----------



## XBPete

Thanks Mate! Actually I'm wired... still feel like Ima driving 75...lol 

Looks like 2 1/4


----------



## Robertriley

Sweet score!


----------



## 37fleetwood

rustjunkie said:


> Were Firestone Dayton/Huffman (whatever the correct term is) badges riveted or screwed on?



screws up until 1940


----------



## 37fleetwood

it has a great look the way it is, just service it and ride it. gather parts until you have everything ready before you tear into it.


----------



## John

Maybe Shelby ran out of bicycles and bought it from Firestone who bought it from Huffman and then Shelby sold it to Spiegel to badge it as a Air Man.
I wonder what happened to the 1936 fork that was on the bike?


----------



## John

Nice score! Great bike, I have a few parts for it.


----------



## catfish

Glad you got it! Nice bike!


----------



## bikewhorder

I'd be interested to see the inside of the head tube where the rivets go through to see if there is any evidence of tampering.


----------



## rustjunkie

So Firestone badges of this year were screwed on. Screw holes would be smaller than rivet holes.
What's the hole spacing for a Firestone badge of this year?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

rustjunkie said:


> So Firestone badges of this year were screwed on. Screw holes would be smaller than rivet holes.
> What's the hole spacing for a Firestone badge of this year?




It's all speculation at this point... who knows what happened since none of us were there. Kids bikes guys ... not a Porsche. Nothing was laid down as law. For example, schwinns top model frames got used up on BC models and the weird 38 39 motorbikes that had the previous years top of the line jewel tanks. Bicycle companies didn't just throw built frames away since new models may have taken its place. Sell off your stock to the highest bidder. Just because it doesn't fall in line with what's "known" doesn't mean it's not right lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John

Alternative bicycle facts.


----------



## tanksalot

Joe Buffardi said:


> Havent you learned the last time this crap happened! Dont post the bike until its in your hands.



Words to live by !


----------



## Fltwd57

Cool bike, cool badge, cool price. Pete's happy, nothing else matters really...


----------



## fordmike65

Fltwd57 said:


> Cool bike, cool badge, cool price. Pete's happy, nothing else matters really...



All I know is I'M not happy!

Jk. Great Score Pete. Glad it wasn't snatched before you were able to pick it up. Did the seller mention if he was offered more for the bike?


----------



## catfish

tanksalot said:


> Words to live by !




Yes!


----------



## catfish

fordmike65 said:


> All I know is I'M not happy!
> 
> Jk. Great Score Pete. Glad it wasn't snatched before you were able to pick it up. Did the seller mention if he was offered more for the bike?




I'm wondering that myself.


----------



## XBPete

Man,, had a severe case of white line fever,, I figured I averaged 58.3 miles an hour including gas, tolls, slowing down thru towns and villages to the posted speed limit,,, 875 is a trip! lol

I took some time to read the comments, man, thanks for the kudos guys, cool to start the day smiling and taking pictures of the bike.

Some observations:

Tires are US Royal Chain, rims were chrome plated.

Both fenders were originally chrome, comes off with my fingernail. Braces appear original, am wondering if they used a small washer with nut and bolt to attach.




 

 

Front hub has Stewart Warner drive... have not seen this type,,,??



 

Pedals are Wald Blackout and ND Brake arm is wartime blackout.



 

Took some other pics of stem and other details, decal darts



 


 

Rear reflector mount

 
Saddle... would this be correct for a 1938 Messinger?



 

Grips and bars...


----------



## John

What is the number on the back of the fork crown?


----------



## XBPete

John said:


> What is the number on the back of the fork crown?




68


----------



## John

June 1938


----------



## Krakatoa

Pete,

I know they're important but you're killing me with the detail shots!

Take the dang thing out in the snow and get some pretty 1st pic!!!

And I gotta say, The East Coast Cartell won this round!!

Nate


----------



## XBPete

I have the head tube bits soaking, I will check for any internal prying when I get it apart as far as the badge questions go


----------



## XBPete

Krakatoa said:


> Pete,
> 
> I know they're important but you're killing me with the detail shots!
> 
> Take the dang thing out in the snow and get some pretty 1st pic!!!
> 
> And I gotta say, The East Coast Cartell won this round!!
> 
> Nate
> 
> View attachment 444040




LOL ! Snowing now like crazy, sure glad I drove yesterday, Albany is getting blasted,,,,

Ima save a complete shot for JD's thread on Sunday,,, snow shot sounds like a GREAT idea Nate, time to see if these old tires hold air, ND rear hub works fine... Ima have to ride her!!!!


----------



## fordmike65

So does this baby have a front Musselman Olympic High Flange hub???:eek::eek::eek:

This find just keeps gettin' better & better!


----------



## XBPete

Sure does Mike! Sold in pairs.. perhaps the New Departure D is a replacement during WW II?


----------



## XBPete

So possibly this hubset COULD have been on this Airman if the badge is OG?

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/si...ubs-are-the-hub-of-the-day.95205/#post-609914


----------



## fordmike65

XBPete said:


> So possibly this hubset COULD have been on this Airman if the badge is OG?
> 
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/si...ubs-are-the-hub-of-the-day.95205/#post-609914





Maybe....gotta check inside that headtube..pronto!


----------



## XBPete

fordmike65 said:


> Maybe....gotta check inside that headtube..pronto!




Grabbing the wrenches....


----------



## catfish

Didn't Airman  bicycles come with Musselman Olympic High Flange hubs?


----------



## XBPete




----------



## XBPete

catfish said:


> Didn't Airman  bicycles come with Musselman Olympic High Flange hubs?




Just saw the Olympic hubs Scott had posted Ed,,, see post #66

The ND - D has an extra spacer my others don't have


----------



## rustjunkie

Pics of your bike Pete and of another I found on the cabe, to me the rivets and peening look pert near the same. From what I can see this badge was used 1938 and 1939...?
Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't the Firestone badge holes spaced at 2 1/4"?


----------



## Krakatoa




----------



## RJWess

Maybe Shelby ran out of bicycles and bought it from Firestone who bought it from Huffman and then Shelby sold it to Spiegel to badge it as a Air Man.
I wonder what happened to the 1936 fork that was on the bike?

#45John, Today at 3:44 AM

Thanks for keeping the dream alive!!!


----------



## bikewhorder

John said:


> Maybe Shelby ran out of bicycles and bought it from Firestone who bought it from Huffman and then Shelby sold it to Spiegel to badge it as a Air Man.
> ?



If Shelby was involved anything is possible, As far as I can tell their company motto was "WHATEVER".  I imagine they probably had a large banner that said that hanging in place where all the workers could see it so they could stay focused on their vague objectives. I'm sure that banner would bring a pretty penny on Ebay today.


----------



## rustjunkie

Looks like there's a stripe under the repaint?


----------



## XBPete

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 445017
> 
> Looks like there's a stripe under the repaint?




Dang you have good eyes Scott! I thought that area was just a brush stroke ( there are MANY up close )

I went over on the other side where the paint was missing to the metal,, couple wipes with goof off and there appears to be a stripe and a darker shade of red/maroon


----------



## catfish

Now you need this.


----------



## Krakatoa




----------



## XBPete

catfish said:


> Now you need this. View attachment 445425




Gotta find one of those arms Ed ...... sigh....... the search for what the heck this bike is begins in earnest


----------



## catfish

XBPete said:


> Gotta find one of those arms Ed ...... sigh....... the search for what the heck this bike is begins in earnest




I've got two. I'd sell one.


----------

